# الأقسام التقنية > لينك تو لينك >  نتائج انتخابات الاردن في عمان

## حسان القضاة

[align=center]

شاهد نتائج الانتخابات الاردنية واسماء الفائزين عن كل دوائر المملكة عبر انتخابات نيوز
اضغط هنا لمشاهدة نتائج الانتخابات الاردنية واسماء الفائزين وعدد المصوتين لكل مرشح
http://entkhabat-news.com[/align]

----------

